# The Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection unveiled!



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 20, 2005)

Very cool stuff and almost enough to convince me to buy a DS!  



> _*Puissance Nintendo:* How does it work between Nintendo and the third-party publishers, if they want to use the Nintendo Wi-Fi Connection Service. It will be free for the players, but will it be free for them to bring their games to the service?_
> 
> *Jim Merrick:* Yes, it is free. They have the option to charge for their service if they choose to do so. It depends on the game architecture : something like Mario Kart doesn't require servers since the DS speak directly to each other when the match-making is done.
> 
> It's very low-cost to operate. But a Massive Multi-Player Persistant world-type of game is a very expensive thing to operate: they may decide to charge for something like that, it's entirely their option. But we will not take a percentage of what they charge. That's their business.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 21, 2005)

Oops! Forgot to put the link the full story up, d'oh!   

Full interview!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2005)

Lame.


----------



## the B (Aug 22, 2005)

That is disappointing - but I'll survive 

It's not the same online as it is with the people around you so you can throw real shells/bananas at them


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2005)

Yeah but it would be cool to play people from all over the world for when you want a game and your mates aint around...


----------



## the B (Aug 22, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Yeah but it would be cool to play people from all over the world for when you want a game and your mates aint around...



True, true... I'm sure the next version or the Revolution version will have internet multiplayer. In which case, I may as well stock up on nappies and say goodbye to all the people I ever knew


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> True, true... I'm sure the next version or the Revolution version will have internet multiplayer. In which case, I may as well stock up on nappies and say goodbye to all the people I ever knew



Yeah...but I had this cool little hope of being able to stop by a wifi hotspot and play...


----------



## alco (Aug 22, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Lame.


But there's still 4 player head-to-head online racing, according to that article, anyway. What's _Battle Mode_ anyway?


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Aug 22, 2005)

But I don't know anyone else with a DS.

Anyway, Nintendo have always been shit at realising the potential of their own products. Hopefully some third party company will do something about it. A handheld MMORPG, on DSes and PSPs, would be fantastic.


----------



## the B (Aug 22, 2005)

Battle mode = arenas specially designed for you to hit each other with weapons. You get three 'lives' represented by balloons. When you get hit, you lose a balloon... it's wicked fun


----------



## kained&able (Aug 22, 2005)

battle mode was shit on the cube versiuon of mariokart though, only shine thief was okay.

is the ds anygood??? it looks well fiddly to control with that pen thingy

dave


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Aug 22, 2005)

the B said:
			
		

> Battle mode = arenas specially designed for you to hit each other with weapons. You get three 'lives' represented by balloons. When you get hit, you lose a balloon... it's wicked fun



Yep, I used to be a master at this back in the Snes days so much that noone would play against me!  Wifi 4 player MK is really tempting me to get a DS...


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 6, 2005)

I just bought a DS with 'Project Rub'. It's a nice piece of kit, I even pictochatted with someone at work.

Looking forward to the wifi thing.

Anyone know if the US Animal Crossing will work wirelessly in the UK?


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 19, 2005)

*Nintendo starts to make its WiFi Connections*

I gotta say this is really making the DS tempting for me!



> In a retail supplement delivered with trade magazine MCV, Nintendo has offered an overview of the new service which it claims will be easy to access, include a range of services and, most importantly, be completely free to use.
> 
> The push for WiFi Connection will begin when Nintendo starts selling a USB WiFI access point - presumably at the same time as Mario Kart DS, the first WIFI enabled game, goes on sale. Already, Play.com has started taking preorders for the adaptor, but it seems the RRP given at the e-tailer (a modest £19.99) is low - insiders say that customers should expect to pay a little extra for a Nintendo-branded version. The device will be designed for those without a wireless connection at home, presumably meaning that you can get online with third-party wireless connectors you already own.



This is pretty cool too:



> And unlike Microsoft's Xbox Live, use of WiFi Connection will be free, with the only cost users expected to bear being the price of games and the internet connection itself. Plus, you don't actually need an internet connection to play. *Retail stores across the country will be fitted out with WiFi antennae for unlimited access - so gamers can congregate at their local store and play online games for free *- and Nintendo is also in talks with the major telecomms firm to secure free access to one network's wireless hotspots, with a deal inked by the end of 2005.


 Link


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2005)

DS is the future!

got one for my birthday on friday and well impressed with it.

the PSP just does nothing new for me.  I saw an advert yesterday for it and it had the four icons - games, films, camera and music.  whoop de doo.  nothing new there then.

the DS on the other hand has had me blowing on its microphone, rubbing its touch screen and my g/f spent about an hour on friday shouting "bubbles" at it.

we even had a pictochat conversation from different ends of the house.

you can't beat that kind of fun!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah, but where are the fucking games for it? It's a great device with lots of potential but there isn't even an RPG for it yet (if you discount the GBA RPGs, sure, but why not just get a GBA if those are all you're going to play?)

That's what annoys me; getting a wriggle on would have let Nintendo leapfrog the PSP but noooooo, they have to be Nintendo, don't they.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 19, 2005)

Animal Crossing: Wild World is coming out soon...but I know you've already played the GC version so maybe that's not a good example!


----------



## FridgeMagnet (Sep 19, 2005)

I didn't like GC Crossing. On the other hand, I think it's probably a better title for the DS than the Cube - the reason being that it rewards regular but relatively short periods of play, and also play at odd times of the day, which is much better for a handheld - the former since you can play it on the way to work, and the latter because you can just pick it up at midnight and see the <insert special thing appearing at midnight> without all the bother of turning on the TV etc.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 19, 2005)

Yep on all points. Also the GC version lost interest for me because of a lack of people to trade with (I tried one of those community sites and couldn't be arsed with a thousand PMs from 14 year olds asking for NES games for fruit ) also not being able go other people's villages was a draw back. Both these points are dealt quite nicely (although the DS version doesn't have NES games  ) in the DS version it seems...


----------



## tommers (Sep 19, 2005)

what's animal crossing?

I got advance wars with it.  that's pretty cool.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2005)

Link 1 

Link 2


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2005)

More info.


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 20, 2005)

I've just been pictochatting and playing multiplayer Mario in work all afternoon. Roll on wi-fi!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 20, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

> I've just been pictochatting and playing multiplayer Mario in work all afternoon. Roll on wi-fi!



Gah! More temptation!


----------



## tommers (Sep 20, 2005)

yeah I played a bit of wi-fi mario last night.  it was good.  pictochat is quite funny too....


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 20, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> Gah! More temptation!








If that doesn't convince you then perhaps this lot will:

Monkey Ball DS vid 
Viewtiful Joe DS vid 
Sonic Rush vid

Disclaimer...all the above nicked from the sublime http://www.4colorrebellion.com/


----------



## mwgdrwg (Sep 20, 2005)

FridgeMagnet said:
			
		

> Yeah, but where are the fucking games for it? It's a great device with lots of potential but there isn't even an RPG for it yet (if you discount the GBA RPGs, sure, but why not just get a GBA if those are all you're going to play?)
> 
> That's what annoys me; getting a wriggle on would have let Nintendo leapfrog the PSP but noooooo, they have to be Nintendo, don't they.



This should satisfy your RPG needs


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Sep 21, 2005)

mwgdrwg said:
			
		

>



Arrghhh!!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2005)

A url for the bookmarks: Nintendo WiFi site!


----------



## mwgdrwg (Oct 1, 2005)

Kid_Eternity said:
			
		

> A url for the bookmarks: Nintendo WiFi site!



Who's gonna import Animal Crossing Wild World?





ME!!!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 1, 2005)

I'm not tempted at all, no, not me....


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Oct 2, 2005)

*Multiplayer details for Animal Crossing: Wild World*

Some interesting new details...



> When players are within wireless range of other people who have Animal Crossing: Wild World, they can travel to one other's towns. One person will be the host and open up his or her town gate to visitors. Up to three others within range can exit their town gates to travel to the host's town, where they can do all sorts of things: fish, write letters to townsfolk, shop at the store, cut down trees, anything. Up to four players can interact in real time, communicating with text messages and emoticons. (All players must have game cards for multiplayer mode.)
> 
> After players visit another town, the following events may take place.
> 
> ...


 More


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 2, 2005)

Nintendo wifi is "up" although it's just a piss poor re-jig of the American site with no way to link your account to your friend code (for more detailed stats as far as the rumour goes)...idiots. Anyway, alot of players are understandably pissed off with this but in that "NOE are useless and Nintendo always treats Europe this way" resigned kind of way...


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Dec 5, 2005)

So, we've had MK and online play over in the UK for roughly a week now, what's peoples thoughts on it and online gaming Nintendo style?


----------

